# Anyone in the UK had a septate/bicornuate uterus surgically corrected??



## SB1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello Ladies 

I am new to the board and was hoping for some advice. I have been recently been diagnosed with a complete septate uterus and cervix, meaning that my uterus and cerix are completely divided in two by a thick piece of tissue. My research tells me my condition has a misscarriage rate of up to 90% which is a very worrying figure. I understand in the US that they have many skilled surgeons who would proactively take out the septum which increases your chances of carrying a baby massively. However, in the UK all the advice that I have had from drs has been that they would not operate and would only even consider this after I have had three miscarriages. I was wondering if anyone in the UK has any experience of this condition and whether you have been operated on at all? 

Thank you very much 

xxx


----------



## Springs (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi SB1,

don't post here usually myself, so having a read while I'm over here  but have you looked on the Serum thread on Greece as lots of ladies there have apparently had this problem and had the op - albeit I think in Greece, but perhaps they could help you (if you haven't already found them)? 

Good luck,
Springs


----------

